# Pineapple juice and brazil nuts???



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi ladies

I'm not yet in my 2ww but hoping to be there in a few weeks following FET.  Just wanted to ask what the views are on pineapple juice and brazil nuts during 2ww?  Could I take suppliments of selenium instead as I thought this is what we need to aid implantation??

Kim xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi there

I think the general consensus is just a handful of brazil nuts a day to aid implantation as they contain selenium and pure pineapple juice, but just 1 small glass per day, not too much.

Here's a link the 2ww Frequently Asked Questions thread which contains more advice about this.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0

Also, if you use the search function you will find lots of threads discussing what to eat and what not to eat during the 2ww 

Good luck
Love
T
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

As the lovely MissTC has mentioned, have a read of the thread on this 2ww board and also, if use search tool you'll find literally 100's of threads discussing this as it's a very frequently asked question.

Selenium is a good mineral because it's an antioxident it helps promote a healthy womb lining which is why it's thought to aid implantation...makes the womb a nice friendly, plump place to be.

Brazil nuts have the highest level of selenium, about a handful (about 5 or so) a day is good but there are lots of other food sources for selenium.

Pineapple juice contains a certain amount of selenium which is why it's thought to help with implantation ie helps encourage healthy womb lining. Fresh or pressed pineapple juice is best but "from concentrate" and "not from concentrate" are still fine. It's eating fresh pineapple that should be avoided as it contains an enzyme called Bromelain (contraindicated during pregnancy) which _may_ cause uterine contractions but during processing (canning/juicing) this enzyme is destroyed. Pineapple does contain manganese though which is very beneficial when ttc.

http://ods.od.nih.gov/factsheets/selenium.asp

You could take a selenium supplement but if you're already taking a good prenatal care supplement such as Pregnacare or Sanatogen Pronatal then this will contain a certain amount of selenium.

The main thing is to have a healthy balanced diet so personally I'd try to ensure selenium from food sources rich in it but if you want to take a supplement as well then that's obviously your choice (but you don't want to take too much).

Good luck
Natasha 

/links


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for the very informative responses!!  

Kim xxx


----------



## Unconditional-love (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi all,
been reading this thread and just wondered when to start with pineapple juice (is pure pineapple juice best) and brazil nuts and when to stop them also, i am due to start tx in approx 2 weeks??
Thank you sharon


----------



## princess29 (Nov 23, 2009)

HI there,

I was debating this for my TWW too, but got a lot of conflicting advise about the pineapple juice so decided against it but my clinic told me to keep drinking 2 pints of milk turing the TWW as it keeps the lining thick    and also to continue with a high protien diet. I also ate 5 brazil nuts a day for a sticky lining. 

Hope this helps. xxx


----------



## Unconditional-love (Jan 19, 2010)

princess29 Was it 2 pints per day you drank? and was it everyday during the tww? many thanks and congratulations on you BFP so happy for you xxx


----------



## princess29 (Nov 23, 2009)

Yes it was hunny, I started with 2 pints a day when I began stimming as it makes the eggs better quality and carried on until I got my BFP, I now am still drinking 1 pint a day as I figure its good for imbedding the little on in and good for calcium.    I actually cannot stand milk but just drink it really quickly through a straw and its not so bad!!    Good luck with your treatment. xxx


----------



## julia3620 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hello all,

I have just started my 2 WW and am wrestling with what and what not to take!! Brazil nuts and pinapple juice included so really great to read your posts. I hadn't heard of the milk and from what you have written it sounds as if at least one pint a day is good to thicken the lining? Would this be right? and are you drinking around 2 lites of water a day? So much conflicting info ... I have a cupboard full of supplements but at this point am scared to take any of them apart from the prescribed medication and pregnacare!
Many thanks for any of you're thoughts.

Julia


----------



## Unconditional-love (Jan 19, 2010)

princess 29 I love milk so i'm looking forward to that part, i will also eat the brazil nuts although i dont like them    and maybe just a little pineapple juice as this contains selenium and is supposed to help implantation    xxx


----------



## princess29 (Nov 23, 2009)

Yes Julia I also kept up with my water intake too as much as possible! With regards to vits and supplements I took folic acid and omega 3 plus the zita west fertility vits. Just do what you think is best for you and rest as much as you can, my clinic drummed that in too me and I hardly did anything for two weeks! They also said no spicy foods altho I'm not sure why! Xxx

Sharon, the nuts do have selenium in them anyway but if you do what to do the pineapple juice it's non concentrate and a small glass a day. Xxx


----------



## lisaandchris (Apr 26, 2011)

princess29 is that whole milk and not semi-skimmed?xx


----------



## princess29 (Nov 23, 2009)

Organic semi skimmed or normal whole milk, I went with semi skimmed! Xx


----------



## julia3620 (Dec 12, 2010)

Whoa - how have I missed the milk on my journey and how am I going to drink another 3 litres of liquid a day! This has really made me smile - just another quirk of this journey!  - incredible bladders all of you must have. Well, it is time to start the milk  - I really don't like it so I think milkshakes are the way to go!!
Wonderful that  i have found this out, great to have found this thread! Many , many , many thanks.

Julia


----------



## princess29 (Nov 23, 2009)

Julia, I know its crazy what we do   just another tip, be careful with milkshake mix as its full of sugar    I started blending fresh strawberrys into the milk which get you a portion of your 5 a day too but gave up in the end and just went with the straight milk!


----------



## Unconditional-love (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a question about drinking milk, i read somewher that having anything cold to eat or drink is not a good thing to do, could i have the milk warmed up and by doing this would it effect the selenium in it at all?
atahnks sharon xxx


----------



## princess29 (Nov 23, 2009)

It's the calcium that's in the milk that thickens the lining and makes good eggs Hun, selenium is found in brazil nuts and makes the lining sticky! Not sure about the cold thing I'd never heard about it and didn't follow it I had my milk straight from the fridge, it's bad enough let alone warm! Xxx


----------



## Unconditional-love (Jan 19, 2010)

princess 29 Sorry i'm trying to take on so much that i'm getting in a muddle    i am soooo glad i found this thread and you as i wouldn't ever have known about the milk    Thank you xxx


----------



## Unconditional-love (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi,

The pain is back again..  when exactly should i start and stop with milk, pinapple juice and brazil nuts, i thing the milk is when stimming begings and through the tww ?

Thanks for any answers in advance xxx


----------



## princess29 (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi hun, I did milk from the day I started stimming, 1 pint in the morning 1 in the evening, and the nuts I started about two days before egg collection, not sure about the juice as I didn't do it. Hope this helps. Xxx


----------



## Unconditional-love (Jan 19, 2010)

Princess29 Thats a great help thank you, i'm not going to bother with the pineapple juice as i think the milk and nuts should be enough and i dont really enjoy pineapple juice as much as milk..Is it ok to keep eating the nuts throughout the tww as well? 
Sharon xxx


----------

